# Staurogyne repens dying help!



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

So I got a gel pack of Staurogyne repens from Petsmart on 8/18, started tank on same day. The plants were doing fine until yesterday when leaves started popping off. I didn't fertilize initially due to algae concerns. But I added about 1mL of Flourish today. Here are the stats on my aquarium.

5 gallons
20w GE cool white CFL (was 6hr per day, upped to 8hr per day today)
Fluval Shrimp Stratum
0.5mL of Excel daily
1mL of Flourish today
6.9 PH
3dKH
78 degrees F
5 Amano shrimps

Here's a picture of one of them.


----------



## Tmuck44 (Mar 17, 2013)

might just be adjusting to becoming submerged


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I may be wrong but when I looked up your light it says its output is 4100 kw. You need at least 5500kw. St repens needs high light. Try going to your lfs and buying a cfl that puts out light in the 5500 blue wavelength. U might also need a second light bulb as well to provide enough light for them. 
Maybe check out the led bulbs that plug into standard light sockets but that may be too much wattage. Good luck


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The lighting will be fine. Though, one of the GE Daylight bulbs will be better. You don't 'need' at least 5500/6500 - that's just what's ideal/most pleasing to the eye.

Your KH is 3. What's your GH?

A few things could be happening here and it's likely a combination of all of them. The S. repens you bought was a tissue culture, meaning it was grown emersed. When you added it to water, the leaves melted, as it is adjusting. They'll likely grow back pretty quickly. 

Fluval Shrimp Stratum contains next to nothing for plants. Root tabs are pretty much a must if you aren't dosing with the EI method. Since there were no nutrients in the soil for the plants, that likely also helped nudge them into a transitional melt.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

GH is around 3 I think too. I tested it last month. I think you might be right about the root tabs. I think it's that and the lack of fertilization in the water column. This is actually the 3rd iteration of this tank in the last 2 months. Previously, I was running dirt and diy CO2 and my dwarf baby tears and wisteria were growing fine. I've just noticed that my dwarf baby tears stopped sending out runners too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

I got those S.repens in the Petsmart pack. I simply planted in Fluorite, no root tabs. Used Excel every other day or so and Flourish once per week at first. Upped the Excel and ferts but the plants were already well established and growing by then. This was in a 55gallon with minimal substrate depth under dual T5NO, so not high lighting levels at all. Had no issues with dropped leaves and has probably been the best growing plant in the tank. That is until some Honey Dwarf Gouramis recently developed a taste for them and are gradually eating all the leaves off.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

This happened to my s.repens from petsmart about a month or two ago. I had planted them in a new setup, a decent amount of the leaves melted but after the initial melt they are doing fine. now that they've adjusted new leaves are growing left and right.


----------

